# As above so below costume idea



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

White masks like that can be found at almost any party store this time of year, you could always paint your face white. As for the robe, definitely look for something with a large hood, I've made cone shapes like that out of old paper towel rolls.


----------

